# Angeln im Süßwasser



## Angler-NRW (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

hab da mal ne kleine Frage. Plane mit nem Kumpel nächstes Jahr eine Tour durch Norge mit dem Wohnmobil. Da wir absolute Angelfanatiker sind gehts in erster Linie nur um die Angelei und weniger um Sightseeing. Da wir aber nicht nur an der Küste fahren werden, wollte ich mal fragen ob man zum normalen Hechtangeln mit der Spinnrute an Seen und Flüssen eine Lizenz, Angelkarte etc. benötigt. Weiß von den Extra-Karten für Salmoniden, aber darauf haben wir es nun wirklich nicht abgesehen.

Danke für eure Antworten

Basti #h


----------



## fluefiske (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Süßwasser*

Hallo Basti !
Also wenn Du an Gewässern angeln willst,in denen weder Lachs noch Meerforellen vorkommen,brauchst Du eine Tages-Wochen oder Saisonkarte.Diese gibt es in Touristbüros,Tankstellen,direkt beim Besitzer oder an Automaten am Wasser.Manche Seen kannst Du auch umsonst befischen,im Touristbüro fragen. Bauern haben manchmal einen See hinter dem Haus,wovon man nur träumen kann.Wenn Du ihn fragst,läßt er Dich sehr wahrscheinlich angeln.Aber fragen solltest Du,denn eine Schrotladung ist nicht so gesund |supergri .
Nur für die Fischerei auf Lachs und Meerforellen brauchst Du die sogenannte "Fiskeavgift",die bei der Post erhältlich ist.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Angler-NRW (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Süßwasser*



fluefiske schrieb:


> ... oder an Automaten am Wasser


 wie lustig:m

Danke Erich für diese tolle Auskunft.#6


----------



## fluefiske (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Süßwasser*

Hallo Basti !
Noch lustiger ist es,wenn irgendwo im Gebirge 2 Briefkästen stehen.Im einen ist ein Miniformular,da trägst Du Deinen Namen ein und das Autokennzeichen.In dem Formular ist eine kleine Tasche,dort steckst Du das Geld rein und wirfst es in den anderen Kasten.Dann gehst Du fischen.Wohlgemerkt in der Pampa,weit weg.Du wirst es erleben,wenn Du diese Tour machst.Viel Spaß schon bei der Planung.

Gruß Erich


----------

